
The sad end of Brooks Brothers - artsyca
https://theweek.com/articles/924830/sad-end-brooks-brothers
======
artsyca
I've worn these clothes every day for the past five years. That probably
identifies me directly if you've worked with me

-> [https://twitter.com/matthewwalther/status/128234456305575526...](https://twitter.com/matthewwalther/status/1282344563055755265)

Best clothing there ever has been for being a professional program writer,
hands down.

------
artsyca
"What a billionaire CEO is telling you when he shows up to a shareholder
meeting in a hooded sweatshirt or athleisure wear that costs more than most
people's mortgage is that your sense of dignity means nothing to him: he is
above you no matter how both of you are dressed."

Could not have said it any better

